# Outer foot edge pain



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Boots are too big.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Unfortunately "Hurting like hell" is too general to be diagnostic. I get pain in my rear foot from Morton's Neuroma sometimes, which is completely different from what I get first thing in the morning if I push hard (muscle pain, which goes away), which is also different from what I get if I crank my boots too tight.


----------



## senne76 (Dec 7, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Boots are too big.


Ah I've never thought of that. I was already thinking that they might be too small. In the Mondopoint chart I'm somewhere in between a 11 and a 11.5. I went for a size 11.5 because in the store it seemed that my toes were pressed pretty hard in the front in a size 11.


Donutz said:


> Unfortunately "Hurting like hell" is too general to be diagnostic. I get pain in my rear foot from Morton's Neuroma sometimes, which is completely different from what I get first thing in the morning if I push hard (muscle pain, which goes away), which is also different from what I get if I crank my boots too tight.


It felt more like a continuous muscle cramp over the bottom of my feet. It was also mostly situated at the outer edge.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

That’s a classic symptom of over tightening a boot that’s too big. Or over cranking your strap because your boot is too big.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

senne76 said:


> It felt more like a continuous muscle cramp over the bottom of my feet. It was also mostly situated at the outer edge.


I get that when I crank the boots too tight. If that's the cause, it'll go away when you unlace or pop the boa.


----------



## ksrf (Nov 1, 2017)

Since almost everyone seems to have boots that are too large that's probably it. If it's front foot specific you may want to consider increasing the angle. You can check your shoe wear pattern if the outer edges wear more than the inside then your foot may supinate. If that's the case opening up your front foot can help take pressure off the outer edge.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Try thicker socks and a thin footbed under your normal footbed if you think the boots are too big


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

senne76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just bought my first own snowboard setup. I went for Burton Photon Step On Boots combined with regular step on bindings and a Jones Ultra Mountain twin.
> 
> ...


Hi Senne,

Stoked to hear that you have your first kit! The best spot to start is with your barefoot measurements. Please measure your feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe try opening up your binding angles. Especially on the foot that hurts the most


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I had the same pain in the same foot with the same boots. Hard to know what the source is in your case but for me it was too narrow boots. I was able to remedy by keeping lower zone loose and eliminating forward lean on bindings. Measure your feet as above @Wiredsport ;


----------

